# Prospective Marriage Visa - Security Check delaying Application more than 9months



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi, I am sponsoring my fiance for a prospective marriage Visa (He's from Lebanon and i'm from Australia) and everything was fine, has all the medical checks done, assurance of support was accepted...we call up regularly to check up on the process... and 10 months later , we call up and tell them whats taking soo long! they say they're still waiting for the SECURITY CHECK! Its been 10 months and im getting really stressed as me n my fiance has been separated for that long , and i dont know what to do, everytime i call, they say they are still waiting on the routine/security check...

can someone thats experience what im experiencing please me what to do  I'm really stressed out and i feel as if i have no control over anything. The Australian Embassy in Beirut are really rude, and do not support us at all,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

So_confused said:


> Hi, I am sponsoring my fiance for a prospective marriage Visa (He's from Lebanon and i'm from Australia) and everything was fine, has all the medical checks done, assurance of support was accepted...we call up regularly to check up on the process... and 10 months later , we call up and tell them whats taking soo long! they say they're still waiting for the SECURITY CHECK! Its been 10 months and im getting really stressed as me n my fiance has been separated for that long , and i dont know what to do, everytime i call, they say they are still waiting on the routine/security check...
> 
> can someone thats experience what im experiencing please me what to do  I'm really stressed out and i feel as if i have no control over anything. The Australian Embassy in Beirut are really rude, and do not support us at all,


Unfortunately, the embassy/immigration people are truthful in saying they have no control for the external check is done by ASIO and their resources have been stretched of late in dealing with more and more asylum seekers.
Continually checking with the embassy will do you no good and it could irritate them as it will just disrupt them from doing what other work they do.
Sorry, but you'll just have to have some patience.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Wanderer, does the extra work at ASIO mean that we should expect my husband's partner visa 309 from India will also take a minimum of nine months? Is it Form 80 that they need to check? Actually, I can't imagine what kind of checking can be done on that, as not even phone numbers of his past employers are on there.

Dear "So Confused", sorry to hear that you've been separated from your sweetheart for sooo long! Hope it will all work out fast from now on and you'll be together in Australia real soon


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Skydancer said:


> Wanderer, does the extra work at ASIO mean that we should expect my husband's partner visa 309 from India will also take a minimum of nine months? Is it Form 80 that they need to check? Actually, I can't imagine what kind of checking can be done on that, as not even phone numbers of his past employers are on there.
> 
> Dear "So Confused", sorry to hear that you've been separated from your sweetheart for sooo long! Hope it will all work out fast from now on and you'll be together in Australia real soon


The Form 80 may just be the data sheet re basis of information that is passed on to ASIO and how ASIO go about their work I doubt even Immi officials will be privvy to.
India and also China appear to be special cases for whilst neither country is on the ETA list and that is an indicator of HR/LR and thus external checking, it would seem from posts here that not all applications from those countries are having external checks.


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, thanks so much for your response, is there anyway where we can get into contact, and ask whats taking so long. Why is it that people have there visa accepted in 6 months? We do have a genuine relationship, but i dont see it to be fair, that some people have it more easy than others .


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks *Wanderer*. Good to know that.

"*So Confused*", some people that got their visas recommend being in contact with the Case Officer often, whilst others are of the opinion that it is pointless and slows the system down. Both views have logic to them. Sorry, I can't help you. I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

So_confused said:


> Hey, thanks so much for your response, is there anyway where we can get into contact, and ask whats taking so long. Why is it that people have there visa accepted in 6 months? We do have a genuine relationship, but i dont see it to be fair, that some people have it more easy than others .


No, there's no way that you can get in contact with ASIO people re their checks and there's not even checking with them that Immi people would do unless an external check became so overdue in comparison to others that it was thought the request had been lost or something similar had happened.
Yes, you will see that some people may have had applications accepted in six months and even shorter times and in addition to whether people are from HR or LR countries, local factors like staffing and workload etc. cab also have an influence, some information on Client Service Charter


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for that very useful info!


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

..........


----------



## tgkie (Jul 20, 2010)

Tell me about it. Jordan is the same, now I have to go home because im pregnant and go through the pregnancy alone. Been 5 months for us and we hear the same crap when we ring too. Its not fair, seems as though discrimination in Australia exists in many forms, all the western countries have their visa processed so quickly. Guess we can't fall in love with those from the middle east. Better to be a 60 year old man bringing over a mail order. I hate this bullshit, why can't we get just an answer of how long it will take so this process doesn't screw our lives up anymore. Im in tears every night just thinking about going to Australia without my husband while im carrying his baby. IM SO ANGRY


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Tgkie, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. It is unfair and seems heartless... This world is cruel sometimes. Try to stay positive and remember, that at last, your husband, you and the little one will be starting a happy life together in Australia.... 

Wish you all the very best!


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

..........


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

You know what its those Asylum Seekers that are doing all the delayss!!!!


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

...............


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes 11 months now and STILL waiting its ridicolous! Umm hes from Tripoli LOL i dnt know where north lebanon is


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

...................


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

I call them alot, but now all they say is security check so i kinda gave up i got sick of it, then asked one of the lawyers and said its all from the asylum seekers coz they have alot to security clear. wheres ur fiance from? do u have msn?


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

.................................


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

i sent it go to ur profile and youll see a mesage from me


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it true that women get their visa faster than man? I am asking this because it seems that they check males more than females.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 27, 2010)

I really don't understand how asylum seekers who want to come to oz illegally have priority before us who do everything by the book.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

tiramisu said:


> Is it true that women get their visa faster than man? I am asking this because it seems that they check males more than females.


There's no policy on that as I know of and with all the family information people have to provide, security checks could mean anything.
There's only limited resources to do it and with asylum seekers arriving in greater numbers of late, it is quite possible resources will be stretched.


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Im so depressed , its been 11 months and one week and still no response....


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear So Confused. 11 months and a week - ooh, that must be really awful... I feel so sad for you :-( 

Surely, it can't be much longer... they must be finalising his application soon.

It's been three months and ten days since I've been apart from my hubby, and don't know how much longer we can cope. I'd go crazy if it was as long as for you. I'll pray for you and all of us that are waiting for our loved ones, that we may be granted visas very quickly and happily reunited asap


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Great news everyone 

my fiance finally got hes visa after 11 months!


----------



## So_confused (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for ur support 

I guess the key is to stay patient and NEVER lose hope 


Good luck everyone and i wish yous all a happy reunion as soon as possible. I guess we do have to sacrifice alot for our loved ones ...

Take Care!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Woooohoooo  Congratulations to you So Confused....Yeeeyyy

I'm over the moon for you! This must be the happiest day you've had for ages!!
Now you can start to really enjoy life again... wish you both all the very best for your new life in Australia 

(maybe my prayer the other day worked..... ;-)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Great news and no longer So Confused eh!


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

So_confused said:


> Thanks everyone for ur support
> 
> I guess the key is to stay patient and NEVER lose hope
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Here's to a Happy Life for you both, and may ALL our Visas come through soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croatianandeo (Aug 23, 2010)

*Help partner in Lebanon Im in Australia*

Can someone please help me im not sure as to the process I have to go through. my partner is in lebanon and i am going over there next month to get engaged. i am wanting to bring him back to australia and am wanting to know which visa he will need to come over here and how we go about organising everything? would be great if someone could send me info!
thanks
nikki


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like the PMV may be most applicable for him and you can find that via Family - Visas & Immigration
Itcould take quite a while to be processed and if he wanted to come back to Australia earlier he could see if he can get a tourist visa as an interim measure but of course he cannot work until he has a PMV granted and he'd need to leave Australia to have the PMV granted.


----------



## whats taking so long! (Sep 10, 2010)

*OMG! were in the same situation except we are a married and we applied for a permanen*



So_confused said:


> Hi, I am sponsoring my fiance for a prospective marriage Visa (He's from Lebanon and i'm from Australia) and everything was fine, has all the medical checks done, assurance of support was accepted...we call up regularly to check up on the process... and 10 months later , we call up and tell them whats taking soo long! they say they're still waiting for the SECURITY CHECK! Its been 10 months and im getting really stressed as me n my fiance has been separated for that long , and i dont know what to do, everytime i call, they say they are still waiting on the routine/security check...
> 
> can someone thats experience what im experiencing please me what to do  I'm really stressed out and i feel as if i have no control over anything. The Australian Embassy in Beirut are really rude, and do not support us at all,


OMG! were in the same situation except we are a married and we applied for a permanent visa. when we applied they told us that the average time was 6-9 months we are now in the 9th month and still waiting for a reply. all the medical checks done, everything has been accepted and we are always emailing and calling to check up on the process, i have also been to visit twice already and still waiting for a SECURITY CHECK that never ends!!!confused:


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

See Post* #2*


----------



## Sb1 (Jul 20, 2010)

................................................


----------



## aussiegal (Jul 7, 2010)

Is anyone on here or know of anyone from Tunisia applying for a PMV? I am guessing it is a high risk country so will take a long time to process. I have aslo heard of people lodging applications inperson at some embassies and getting an inteview right then. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Aussie girl!

Welcome to the Forum 

I think there are one or two people from Tunisia. They may not find this post of yours. Please start a new thread and mention Tunisia in the heading. It is considered to be a high risk country.

Wish you all the very best on your visa journey!


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

tiramisu said:


> I really don't understand how asylum seekers who want to come to oz illegally have priority before us who do everything by the book.


I could not agree more with that statement. We are paying, we are doing the best to be patient.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

havaiana girl said:


> I could not agree more with that statement. We are paying, we are doing the best to be patient.


There's a UN international convention if not law on asylum seekers and there's obviously a lot of checks to be made where possible for you can imagine doing checks on people from some areas of Afghanistan is next to impossible and it would be extremely difficult re a few other countries too.
Unfortunately, the government elected in 2007 and still now in power as a minority government has handled the situation in such a way it has been like sending a signal out to all and sundry of poorer countries there's a welcome mat out and Australia is a much softer cushier place than where you are living now.
Immi only has so may people to handle this mess and thus boirmal visa applications are going to be delayed.
Tell any Australians you know that this is happening and maybe voters will have a different idea on the governments they vote in.


----------



## midnite_crisis (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi All,
I'd just like to say that I'm in the exact same boat as all you guys, hubby is from Lebanon, case is being handled in Lebanon, except I've been waiting almost 16 months!!! The assurance of support was accepted, we did the medial check, we did the interview, we handed everything in, but they say that they're still doing the security check!!!! I'm so frustrated, the only reason why we even applied is because we lost our jobs in 2009 due to the economic crisis! my hubby is so depressed because he isn't working, I just came back to Australia 1 month ago to start looking for work. I can't bear the thought being away from my husband when he will have to leave. I know that we need to be patient but it's just so damn hard


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

tgkie said:


> Tell me about it. Jordan is the same, now I have to go home because im pregnant and go through the pregnancy alone. Been 5 months for us and we hear the same crap when we ring too. Its not fair, seems as though discrimination in Australia exists in many forms, all the western countries have their visa processed so quickly. Guess we can't fall in love with those from the middle east. Better to be a 60 year old man bringing over a mail order. I hate this bullshit, why can't we get just an answer of how long it will take so this process doesn't screw our lives up anymore. Im in tears every night just thinking about going to Australia without my husband while im carrying his baby. IM SO ANGRY


Hi, OH I HEAR YOU loud and clear. Glad to know Cairo is not the only slow embassy. 10 months here for a refusal, now a further 15 months for tribunal, and then seems a further 9 plus months if remitted back to Cairo. I agree re the 60 yr old man - they would have been granted the following month. Re all the refugees and "boat people" jumping the queue - what can one say. Seems when we pay the big dollars and spend all the time getting our legal papers together we are placed at the bottom of the queue. Seems our partners should have come via boat, at least they would be here, put up in a hotel, fed and freedom bascially. Yes I am also very angry and extremely depressed. but hey im an aussie we do not count or have value it seems. annie123


----------



## ForeverWaiting (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm an aussie engaged to a moroccan guy waiting on this fricking PMV to be accepted!! CO was assigned 1 June 2010 at the Australian Embassy in Egypt. Medicals and Police checks were front-loaded but an AOS and local police check were requested (I think we gave a federal police check). The AOS was completed on the 8 June 2010 and the police check was received in Egypt on the 13 June 2010. 

I decided to use a migration agent, not so much to help us with the basics, but to present the application in a professional way and to show that we are serious about each other (incredibly expensive as well so it better help!!) 

I'm just getting SO FRUSTRATED!! 

We lived together from oct 08-may 09 and from nov 09-feb10. I've been in Aus since feb without him and it is driving me INSANE 
I'm a student working 2 jobs and I don't have the money to pick up and leave.. 

GRRR EVERY TIME I contact my migration agent it's the same story!! I know 4 months isn't much compared to some but i'm going insane only talking to him online! I couldnt stand the visa getting refused but after reading how spouse visa were refused i'm getting worried :S


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

ForeverWaiting said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm an aussie engaged to a moroccan guy waiting on this fricking PMV to be accepted!! CO was assigned 1 June 2010 at the Australian Embassy in Egypt. Medicals and Police checks were front-loaded but an AOS and local police check were requested (I think we gave a federal police check). The AOS was completed on the 8 June 2010 and the police check was received in Egypt on the 13 June 2010.
> 
> ...


Hi foreverwaiting
Has your partner had his interview yet?
From what I was informed they only do 2 -3 interview sessions per year. They had one in May and in past years as in our case December is the next session. We also applied for fiancee visa. I resided in Morocco total of 18 plus months over a period of 3 years. Unfortunately even after interviews we had to wait 10 months to get reply - refusal. We submitted Aug 08. We are in the process of awaiting tribunal. I hope you get the result you want, but you will have to be patient. annie123


----------



## ForeverWaiting (Oct 2, 2010)

No.. He hasn't had an interview yet. Does this mean that the application has been put on hold until the interview?? or do they look at everything in the mean time?

Did you use a migration agent? I've supplied 6 stat decs and photos and skype calls etc etc.. hopefully that's enough


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

ForeverWaiting said:


> No.. He hasn't had an interview yet. Does this mean that the application has been put on hold until the interview?? or do they look at everything in the mean time?
> 
> Did you use a migration agent? I've supplied 6 stat decs and photos and skype calls etc etc.. hopefully that's enough


Yes he has to have an interview first, cairo will notify your agent when the interview is scheduled. He will have to go to Casablanca for that interview. Yes we had an agent also.


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

It is correct that the next round of interviews scheduled for applicants outside of Egypt is in December. As I could not wait that long (due to me and hubby's 1st year anniversary soon in November), I decided to schedule an interview at the embassy in Cairo which would hopefully expedite the application in order to get a final decision. I am now awaiting a final decision.


----------



## Sammy123 (Jun 24, 2010)

midnite_crisis said:


> Hi All,
> I'd just like to say that I'm in the exact same boat as all you guys, hubby is from Lebanon, case is being handled in Lebanon, except I've been waiting almost 16 months!!! The assurance of support was accepted, we did the medial check, we did the interview, we handed everything in, but they say that they're still doing the security check!!!! I'm so frustrated, the only reason why we even applied is because we lost our jobs in 2009 due to the economic crisis! my hubby is so depressed because he isn't working, I just came back to Australia 1 month ago to start looking for work. I can't bear the thought being away from my husband when he will have to leave. I know that we need to be patient but it's just so damn hard


Hi,

Has your husband been granted his visa yet?

I am in the same situation as you at the moment and my husband has been waiting for 19 months now for his spousal visa. He has been granted a tourist visa for 3 months to be with me in Australia. I hope he gets his spousal visa approved within the 3 months he is here, otherwise off to Lebanon we both go again. Very frustrating


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

Sammy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has your husband been granted his visa yet?
> 
> I am in the same situation as you at the moment and my husband has been waiting for 19 months now for his spousal visa. He has been granted a tourist visa for 3 months to be with me in Australia. I hope he gets his spousal visa approved within the 3 months he is here, otherwise off to Lebanon we both go again. Very frustrating


Hi Sammy 123

My husband (moroccan) and I (aussie) are awaiting MRT hearing date after the spousal visa was refused in June 2010, we have also applied for a visitor visa - awaiting outcome. Can I please ask how long the visitor visa took to be issued and at what embassy did he get the visa stamp for his passport and was the visitor visa lodged in australia or offshore? and did you only apply for a 3month visa? Sorry for all the questons.
This whole process is very draining and frustrating.
Remain focused and positive.

Visitor visa has been refused found out today based on the fact they say, "I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily." - even though in the visitor visa application I signed a stat dec stating he was my legal husband and as our spousal visa refused and are awaiting the MRT hearing date and I explained that all accomodation, food etc will be provided while he is here and I gave evidence of my employment of 20 years at the same office, Notice of Assessment for tax, Rates notice, bank accounts and many other documents and yet still a no from Cairo. Why can they not understand we just want to spend time together as a couple, we are trying to do everything correctly and honestly.


----------



## ForeverWaiting (Oct 2, 2010)

YES!! 5 months after we lodged the application an interview time is confirmed!! One step closer.. It's a phone interview and in arabic  
Does this mean the asio checks are done or will i get a seperate email regarding that?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Unfortunately ASIO checks alone have in the past been reported as being of a six months duration and just in recent times a number of factors are just extending visa processing times:
. budgetted visa numbers last year reached before the end of the year
. this years budgetted number is reduced.
You might well ask why would that happen and the government is very conscious of employment levels and the general economic mood for two, the GFC not really over, perhaps hardly have started if you parallel it with the depression 1930s.
. there may have also been a reduction to cope with increasing level of asylum seeker arrivals and the system is gradually becoming more and more overwhelmed, ASIO only having so many people to apply to doing security checks.
So in general, there's just more applicants than available places and part of the situation means that the backlog with ASIO will grow.
You/he could get lucky but it is more likely you need to be resigned to a lengthy wait.
Client Service Charter based on historical data says 10 months but read the notes re variances and as I say there have been significant changes.


----------



## TreadMark501 (Nov 5, 2010)

all these stories of waiting & waiting really saddens me...

couples who genuinely love each other have to go through the pain of being apart from their loved one...

it is one of the most painful feelings anyone can experience


----------



## havaiana girl (Apr 10, 2010)

TreadMark501 said:


> all these stories of waiting & waiting really saddens me...
> 
> couples who genuinely love each other have to go through the pain of being apart from their loved one...
> 
> it is one of the most painful feelings anyone can experience


I'm living it everyday and the reality is that our lives are on hold. Been married just over 1 year, and been wth my husband since Feb 09, MRT not for another 12month? and then 10 more months for security clearance if we are lucky to have the visa remitted. It rips my heart out a little more each day.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

My Fiance is an indoensian Female, she has not had any criminal records or anything of the sort she is 25 well educated etc. 

I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge about this: do all people from high risk countries go through the ASIO process or are women sometimes considered less of a risk than men? or am i just being a bit to hopefull


----------



## Kevser (Mar 17, 2012)

*Help!!*



ForeverWaiting said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm an aussie engaged to a moroccan guy waiting on this fricking PMV to be accepted!! CO was assigned 1 June 2010 at the Australian Embassy in Egypt. Medicals and Police checks were front-loaded but an AOS and local police check were requested (I think we gave a federal police check). The AOS was completed on the 8 June 2010 and the police check was received in Egypt on the 13 June 2010.
> 
> ...


Hi 4everwaiting 
Im moroccan too ,they asked me to have a police check
can you plz help me know from where to get it ??


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Kevser said:


> Hi 4everwaiting
> Im moroccan too ,they asked me to have a police check
> can you plz help me know from where to get it ??


I suggest you go to your local police station and make the application there for your police check.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

*ForeverWaiting*



Kevser said:


> Hi 4everwaiting
> Im moroccan too ,they asked me to have a police check
> can you plz help me know from where to get it ??


To foreverwaiting. Unfortunately Cairo works in slow and strange ways. We waited 9 months to get a reply - visa denied. We then applied to MRT June 2010 - we are still waiting for a hearing date,I understand how you would be feeling, but unfortunately there is nothing to hasten a result but patience and more waiting. I met my loved one 2001, met in person 2005, 2007,2008 and lived with him for approx 20 months and yet Cairo stated to our horror NOT GENUINE. I can only hope you get some sort of reply shortly. I wish you well.


----------



## emanous (Apr 27, 2012)

I Want help please is Prospective Marriage Visa will take more a year!!!!
Hello all 
Please quick question....

I am waiting my visa from 11 months and 8 days till now no response
they told me still on security check will it take 1 year or more ?
I am Palestinian My fiance is Australian

thanks 
Application Date on 22 May 2011 in Dubai
Medical: 8 August 2011
Visa granted: waiting i Hope soon because till now we postponed the wedding 3 times


----------



## Stressed (Jan 7, 2013)

*Please help*

My partner and I have lodged a offshore visa 309 in Beirut and have been waiting for 11 months and finally the security checks from ASIO and in and now our case officer said that now the information is gonna be sent to the final section what does that mean and how long does it take for "the final section" does that mean they gonna give an answer let me know thanks.


----------



## Stressed (Jan 7, 2013)

emanous said:


> I Want help please is Prospective Marriage Visa will take more a year!!!!
> Hello all
> Please quick question....
> 
> ...


Hi there my partner and I have been waiting for the security check we have been waiting for almost 11 months and after the security check came in now we have to wait for the decision and they had the security checks from December 2012 good luck to u and us


----------

